# Wishlist that won't die



## qwiki (Feb 28, 2002)

Last week I was messing around with wishlists. I created a non-recording one for 'Top Gear' and was trying to get it to ignore old episodes on Dave by putting "-2010 -2009 -2008" etc into the keyword field. View upcoming showed that it didn't work. Fair enough, I thought, I've read elsewhere that '-' entries don't always work, so I deleted the wishlist.

Later, I manually set Top Gear to record as a one off from BBC HD. This Sunday, it did record as planned and it appeared in my list of programmes. However, I also got a folder appear with the title of the previously deleted wishlist and in it was this episode of Top Gear.

I'm going to see if I can recreate this.

Anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

I had Top Gear folder appear with 3 episodes in it, and I don't understand why. One was from BBC3, one from Dave, and one from BBC HD. The last of those I do understand: it came from a Series Link. I'm fairly sure I never set up a Wish List for them.


----------



## qwiki (Feb 28, 2002)

Mine was definately from my wishlist as it had the weird name with all the "-200x" values in it, since I never changed the name when I was testing.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The others may have been suggestions?

A single recording can show up in several different folders (wish list folder, and folder under it's own name) - maybe suggestions get grouped by name too ?


----------



## qwiki (Feb 28, 2002)

Just scheduled a repeat of a Top Gear episode and now that its recording, the Wishlist folder has reappeared with the episode inside.

Turning groups off (blue button), it disappears as expected.

The folder has the same name as before (ie the wishlist name). Checked the suggestions folder too as per mikerr's reply and it's not in there.

I'm going to try creating and deleting a few more wishlists, then manually recording something that they would have pointed to, to see what happens. I'll let you know.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

mikerr said:


> The others may have been suggestions?


I think that explains mine - it happened again today. I didn't expect it to put a Suggestion in the same folder as something I'd requested explicitly.

It's actually a bit annoying. It turns a single programme into a folder, which means more clicks to get to it.


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

"Multiple" programs is "normally" when it's been split for some reason. Happened to me with Heroes - see the glitches thread?


----------

